

Google+ Introduces Automatic Face Recognition To Photo Tagging - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/08/google-introduces-automatic-face-recognition-to-photo-tagging-but-its-completely-opt-in/

======
waqf
I was thinking about this just today: I assume that the only reason we are
better at uniquely identifying humans by their faces than at identifying other
animals is that we either learn to do it or are so hard-wired by evolution:
not because individual humans are more distinguishable than individuals of
other species.

So if that's true ... Google could just as easily introduce automatic face
recognition for photos of your cats. Or your goat, or whatever. I see a whole
new market here!

------
RobAtticus
Maybe I'm misremembering, but I thought this was default when G+ initially
launched? I seemed to recall tagging photos and it "suggested" people (usually
correctly) for the tags I was making.

I admit I don't recall exactly, however; I was never one to tag photos.

~~~
resnamen
It provides suggested geometry for tags, but not actual names for the tags.

------
cleverjake
This has been a feature in Picasa since 2008 -
[http://techcrunch.com/2008/09/02/picasa-refresh-brings-
facia...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/09/02/picasa-refresh-brings-facial-
recognition/)

------
chrisledet
Didn't Facebook get in trouble in Europe for this?

~~~
bitskits
Google has (wisely) made this feature opt-in, rather than opt-out, so I
suspect that should solve most of these types of concerns.

~~~
harbud
Never used photo tagging in G+ or FB, opt-in for who btw? For the one being
tagged or the user who uploaded the photo?

~~~
rryan
The subjects of photos can choose to find and tag themselves in photos visible
to them.

